# My First Haul: CCO and Lancome Outlet :D



## CheeSauce (May 15, 2009)

Hurray for my first haul! So, I went to the CCO and Lancome outlets today and came back with goodies. I have been wanting the sculpt and shape compacts for contour for a while and I was so happy to see it at the outlet! Now I feel like I should go back and stalk up before they are gone! It is so convienant to have it in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So here is the haul!

M.A.C.:

Sculpt and Shape in Accentuate and Sculpt
Mineralize e/s in Two to Glow
Glamour Check! e/s
Bold & Brazen e/s
Fertile e/s

Lancome:

Juicy Tube Holiday Gift Set (Only $18!)
Too Hot to Handle l/s
Sealed with a kiss l/s





















I want to try and go back during memorial day weekend where the sales are suppose to be amazing!


----------



## winkietoe (May 15, 2009)

Great haul! Those Juicy Tubes are really appealing to me! This makes me want to go to my outlets to see what they have!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 15, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 15, 2009)

Nice haul!  Love the Juicy Tubes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (May 15, 2009)

Nice haul! Which cco did you go to in Cali?


----------



## hawaii02 (May 15, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Wow! Great haul!


----------



## CheeSauce (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Nice haul! Which cco did you go to in Cali?_

 
I went to the on in Palm Springs called Desert Hills Premium Outlet. I found out that the Carlsbad Outlet is actually close to where I am though so I am gonna try to make it there during Memorial Day weekend. 

If you can get to the DHPO on memorial day weekend they are having $1.50 sale on Lancome eyeshadows!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 19, 2009)

Good selections, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Tahti (May 19, 2009)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## nunu (May 19, 2009)

enjoy!


----------

